# trees from the Arbor Day Foundation



## jenmeyer (Dec 13, 2010)

Has anyone ordered trees from the Arbor Day Foundation? I want to plant about 2 acres of trees and to purchase them from the local nursery will be more than I can afford.


----------



## Indycuts (Dec 13, 2010)

jenmeyer said:


> Has anyone ordered trees from the Arbor Day Foundation? I want to plant about 2 acres of trees and to purchase them from the local nursery will be more than I can afford.



Yup, sure have:biggrinbounce2:
I have about 30 privets that are very hardy to begin with but they all lived. Every year i make a 10.00 donation and get 10 blue spruce and they are about 8" when ya get em. 
As long as you soak em and plant em right away they are good but plan on doing all the pruning that comes with getting an 8" plant..lol


----------



## savageayape (Dec 17, 2010)

I have purchased and planted approximately 3,000 bare root trees and shrubs by hand. Purchasing trees from a nursery is not the way to go unless you want something big to begin with. All of my trees and shrubs were purchased from the state nursery. Check with your local forester to see if your state has one. You will save a lot of money. In Indiana, the cost is around 28 to 32 cents for most trees. You have to purchase the trees in lots of 100 (50 for some special, more expensive trees) and you have to let them know which county you are planting the trees in. You must also agree not to resell the trees.


----------



## Indycuts (Dec 17, 2010)

savageayape said:


> I have purchased and planted approximately 3,000 bare root trees and shrubs by hand. Purchasing trees from a nursery is not the way to go unless you want something big to begin with. All of my trees and shrubs were purchased from the state nursery. Check with your local forester to see if your state has one. You will save a lot of money. In Indiana, the cost is around 28 to 32 cents for most trees. You have to purchase the trees in lots of 100 (50 for some special, more expensive trees) and you have to let them know which county you are planting the trees in. You must also agree not to resell the trees.



Wow, thats alotta planting! Good info to know tho, thanks


----------



## forestryworks (Dec 17, 2010)

I've used them, got a few good trees from them, but I prefer containerized seedlings.

You need to order seedlings from your State Forestry or Dept. of Natural Resources.

http://www.iowadnr.gov/forestry/nursery.html

Planting 2 acres is a lot of work. Do excellent site preparation.

Also consider what type of spacing do you want to have. Are you going to fill the entire 2 acres with seedlings? 

The determination of your spacing will tell you how many seedlings to order.

Also read this: http://www.extension.iastate.edu/Publications/PM1676.pdf


----------

